#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  15 صحيفة مصرية تحتجب احتجاجاً على "هجمة" حكومية

## رويتر

قرر رؤساء تحرير نحو 15 صحيفة مصرية الاحتجاب عن الصدور في السابع من أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول المقبل، احتجاجاً على ما اعتبروه "هجمة" حكومية على الصحافة، بعد صدور إحالة أحد الصحفيين للمحاكمة أمام محكمة استثنائية، لأول مرة في تاريخ الصحافة المصرية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## miss_muslimah

وايه يعني هيا الحكومة بتعنا بيهمها حاجة
احتجابهم لا هيجيب ولا هيودي وبرضو هيعملوا الا في دماغهم
وهو كده وان كان عاجبنا
وحسبهم الله ونعمى الوكيل فينا
شعب مبيطمرش فيه
وعجبي

----------

